# DSR-922 / Panasat 1000HD serial ports



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

Is there a link anywhere to what commands the serial port on the DSR-922 accepts? Does it take commands to move to a particular satellite?

Similar question for the Panasat 1000HD, but will it output the satellite you select on the serial port? (you can probably see where I am going with this).

FYI: Just went live with FTA today, 10' dish, 24" actuator. All parts / receivers / dish / LNBs came from SkyVision. Installation done by New England Antenna (they have a spectum analyzer to really nail the sat positioning). The only thing left is to bury the cable (just laying on the ground for now).

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

Also, is there a link that shows the mapping between the sat names used by the Panasat and those used by the DSR-922?

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The 922 is suppose to be obsolete this year and it using for pick DC-II muxes (not count analog). Are you aware ?
Also check Rick's Motosport site - you'll find much info there.


----------



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

The 922 is only used for positioning the dish, nothing else. I wasn't told of any other options when I bought it.

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

Apparently what I need is a VBOX or GBOX, I ordered the GBOX. That will replace the 922 (which I will keep as a backup).

The serial port on the 922 was apparently used to interface the HDD 200 (which are no longer available - too bad because there is apparently no way to get HD programming if it isn't FTA).


----------

